# Spring birds



## Waxdart (Sep 1, 2007)

In superior twp we had a ton of Sand Hill Cranes, a Red Winged Black Bird, a Turkey Vulture and something else I can't remember.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

I finally saw a bunch of robins yesterday and a few red-winged blackbirds. My wife says she heard a killdeer. We also had some geese return yesterday. Spring is here! Heck, I even got to go for a ride on my bike for the first time this year.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

I was out on the lake getting in my last ice fishing trip of the season. WOW, just before dark the swamp was "all fired up". Geese, sandhill cranes, red-winged black birds, grackles and robins. I also had quite a few blue birds flying around the lake. Man, I sure love the sound of spring.


----------

